# Какой готово-выборный баян для ребенка



## sofia812 (18 Сен 2017)

Ребёнку 8,5 лет(девочка). Баяном занимается год. Сейчас пришло время покупки нового инструмента(пока инструмент школьный Тула 202). Стоит задача выбрать хороший инструмент, максимально лёгкий (по весу), с хорошим звучанием и чтобы звук извлекался легко и комфортно. Баян нужен пятирядный и для серьезных занятий на 2-4 года. Пока рассматриваем Тулячок или Юпитер 2Д(знаю, он четырёхрядный, но зато готово-выборный). Есть ли ещё качественные варианты? И стоит ли искать сейчас именно готово-выборный? Может есть вариант с готовым пятирядным и Рубин для выборки? Хочется чтобы ребёнок имел возможность заниматься на хорошем инструменте, игра была в удовольствие(пока ей тяжеловатой 9кг тулу самой поднимать)ну и чтобы была перспектива(вдруг захочет стать музыкантом


----------



## vev (18 Сен 2017)

*sofia812*,
дитятка какого роста? Для какой цели сразу г/в?
Всем хочется играть на Scandalli, но мир устроен несправедливо...  Топовые инструменты для ребенка 8.5 лет - большая роскошь. Особливо после года занятий. "Вдруг" здесь мало работает. Оценивайте свои возможности и способности ребенка адекватно. 

Основной вопрос: сколько денег готовы выбросить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Сен 2017)

Девчушке, как Вы сказали, поднимать 9кг тяжело?   А Рубин-  это вообще как  чугунная болванка)).  

Но мысль иметь различные инструменты- рациональна.  Ребёнок получит навык игры "что есть- на том и сыграю...".


----------



## sofia812 (18 Сен 2017)

sofia812 писал:[QUOTE написал(а):


> vev]vev писал:*sofia812*,
> дитятка какого роста? Для какой цели сразу г/в?
> Всем хочется играть на Scandalli, но мир устроен несправедливо...  Топовые инструменты для ребенка 8.5 лет - большая роскошь. Особливо после года занятий. "Вдруг" здесь мало работает. Оценивайте свои возможности и способности ребенка адекватно.
> 
> Основной вопрос: сколько денег готовы выбросить?


[/quote]*sofia812[/URL]*

Дитятко 134см ростом, но очень худенькая.бюджет около 100 000руб. Только вот выбрасывать не хотелось бы, а хотелось бы потратить на что-то хорошее если оно возможно за такие деньги


----------



## vater (18 Сен 2017)

Недавно держал в руках Юпитер Гусарова - спецзаказ для ДМШ. Сказочно красивый звук, мягкая клавиатура без стука, небольшой вес. Школа заказала три Юпитера: маленький, средний и для подростков (третий - готово-выборный, цельнопланочный). Цена третьего, как мне сказали, 160 тыс. руб. Если бы сам не поиграл, то не поверил бы в реальность происходящего.


----------



## sofia812 (18 Сен 2017)

Все в вашем рассказе хорошо, но вот смущает- спецзаказ для ДМШ у меня объёмы не те...и подростковый юпитер за 160тыров. ..что за модель?
И может кто-то выскажется про тулячок и юпитер 2Д?


----------



## Сергей С (18 Сен 2017)

Берите 2д. По моему опыту - безальтернативно. А потом, гармошечка-то достойная, в своем сегменте, разумеется. Те требования, которые вы перечислили, этот инструмент закроет точно.


----------



## sofia812 (18 Сен 2017)

Сергей С писал:


> Берите 2д. По моему опыту - безальтернативно. А потом, гармошечка-то достойная, в своем сегменте, разумеется. Те требования, которые вы перечислили, этот инструмент закроет точно.


Да с ней все хорошо, единственное что смущает-4ре ряда вместо 5ти... тулячок думаете совсем дрова?(преподаватель наш тоже в сомнениях- юпитер с 4мя рядами или тульский, который почему-то всем очень неудобен (слишком большой вынос правой клавиатуры может сделать игру некомфортной, но мы примеряли на ребёнка что-то тульское, но другое(209 возможно)- играть толком не смогла...вот я и в раздумьях тк тулячок по характеристикам вроде как более близок к искомому, но вот удобство и вообще качество как-то...

и из наблюдений...почему так мало в продаже с рук продают такие инструменты? В основном всякие огоньки, этюды, старых очень старых немцев, белоруссов, и прочее нечто?


----------



## MiKont (19 Сен 2017)

vev/ писал:


> Всем хочется играть на Scandalli


На Pigini


----------



## Сергей С (19 Сен 2017)

sofia812 (18.09.2017, 23:58) писал:


> почему так мало в продаже с рук продают такие инструменты?


Эти модели еще не вышли на вторичку. Каждый год такая проблема. Они переходят в классе педагога от старшего ученика к младшему, или между коллегами по школам. Спрос на них большой, именно на вторичке, так что на АВито смысла нет размещать - и так хоть аукцион устраивай. Или же их вовсе не продают, оставляют как последний, что для окончания ДМШ вполне приемлемо.
Насчет 4-х или 5-ти рядов. Если у вас уже сейчас в репертуаре есть пьесы, где необходим 5-й ряд и только он - это одно дело. По моей практике - 4-х для начала достаточно, ребенок быстрее адаптируется к дублям и удобства достаточно. Поиграйте годик на 2Д и спокойно его продадите - сами видите, с этим проблем не будет. Если что, я уже занял очередь))


----------

